# Dillon Lake?????



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I know Dillon holds Flatheads but anyone caught any or know of any caught of significant size?30-40-50 lbs????


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i honestly think your best flathead chances are below the dam.not sure if there are many over 30-40 in there,cause over the years i've seen lots of them taken out.but you never know


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

the best place to get big flathead catfish is in the mushingum river up at riverside park.


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

30 or 40 and on a hot summer night you can get them as big as 60 lb. on blue gill or gold fish.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bill-H said:


> 30 or 40 and on a hot summer night you can get them as big as 60 lb. on blue gill or gold fish.


I got my spots on the Muskigum,but we just got a boat and my dad wants to try Dillon.I've caught 20 lbers out of Dillon but not much over.But then again I didn't have a boat.So now I can drive to some structure and not be limited to bank spots


----------

